# Replacing Bowen



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

This thread was created because of some discussion on the NBA board about Bowen's value to the team and how hard it would be to replace him.


Yes, replacing a player like Bowen is nearly impossible. He's a one of a kind type of player, so the Spurs obviously aren't going to find another Bowen down the block. He's absolutely great defensively, and now people have finally noticed that on a wide scale. Okay, replacing Bowen's perimeter defense is nearly impossible, but would you agree that the Spurs could replace him with a player with better offensive skills and a better all around game if he's inferior to Bowen defensively? Keep in mind, we're talking about when Bowen will need a replacement, I'm not talking about now. Bowen should have at least two more good years left him. Thoughts though? Should the Spurs fear losing Bowen, or do you think the Spurs will be able to find a capable replacement for him?


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I don't think it'll be much to worry about. Sure Bowen is a great perimeter defender but we can find a much better offensive player to replace him. Anyone that plays with Duncan and under GPop is going to at least be a decent defender. Hell, look at Glenn Robinson and how much his defense improved just b/c he he came in with a different mindset. We'll miss Bowen, but we'll love having our new player also.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Okay, replacing Bowen's perimeter defense is nearly impossible, but would you agree that the Spurs could replace him with a player with better offensive skills and a better all around game if he's inferior to Bowen defensively? Keep in mind, we're talking about when Bowen will need a replacement, I'm not talking about now. Bowen should have at least two more good years left him. Thoughts though? Should the Spurs fear losing Bowen, or do you think the Spurs will be able to find a capable replacement for him?


You can find a player to play good tight defense on the perimeter and will trust Duncan to back him up in case his man gets by him. That's the easy part.

But Bowen's biggest asset is he really, and I mean REALLY, knows how to piss a guy off. You can put him on the other team's best perimeter player and Bowen won't just make him take difficult shots. He'll get way down under the guy's skin and get him rattled. This not only can knock a player off his game, but it can affect his teammates who look to him for leadership and to be the stablizing force.

Bowen's impact is underrated even to this day, in my opinion.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Bowen's impact is underrated even to this day, in my opinion.


I'm glad you brought this up. Another question, where does Bowen rank on the Spurs in value? In otherwords, do you think he's more valuable than Tony Parker or Manu Ginobili?


----------



## Cloud786 (Mar 18, 2005)

TD
Manu
Parker
Bowen
Horry
Everyone else 

in that order (value wise)


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Cloud786 said:


> TD
> Manu
> Parker
> Bowen
> ...


Perfect! But I'd put Nazr and Beno a little above everyone else


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

Boris Diaw


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I'm glad you brought this up. Another question, where does Bowen rank on the Spurs in value? In otherwords, do you think he's more valuable than Tony Parker or Manu Ginobili?


I think the vast majority would agree with me when I say #1 is Duncan and #2 is Manu. Where people will disagree is when I put Bowen at #3.

I like Tony Parker (of course I'm a Spurs fan so maybe I'm just biased), but in absolute terms I don't think the guy has really proved himself to be a standout point guard. One day he hits everything, the next day he hits nothing, then his confidence waivers and he ends up afraid to take the open looks the opposition is giving him. Scoring-wise, he's good when he's driving to the goal and tossing up those little tear drops within 5 feet. It just seems like he's too prone to going away from that and settling for the jumper.

I guess the best I can say is that Parker is "ok". But I would never choose him over a guy like Bibby even though I know a lot of Spurs fans would.

Conversely, with Bowen you *always* know exactly what you're going to get.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Devin Brown...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Devin Brown? Do we even know for sure he's ganna be with us next season? Either way, there's no we he can replace Bowen's presence. Sure he's already a huge improvement than Bowen on offense and still has some room for improvement, but he doesn't even come close to Bowen on defense. And let's not forget about his injury. We won't know how much of an impact it will have on his future until the season begins.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

right now this is how they rank
duncan
manu
parker
bowen
horry
narz
beno
rest of the team

so as you can see bowen is a big part of our team that cant be easily replaced but our team is younger and with experinced so i dont think we have to have bowen soon. yes he is a nice size factor in our team but as long as we have the big 3 with a good supporting cast we will win. for a replacement i would say there a few but diaw comes to mnd.
will bowen on our team make it easyer to beat other teams and players..... yes but do we 100 percent have to have him to win and be doomed with out him... no.


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

I think he's the #4 in value on your team, but the second most important. The reason I say that he's #4 in value is that teams would offer more for Duncan, Manu, and Parker.

In my eyes, he's the second most important player on your team. Without him, the Suns would have actually had a shot againt you. There are really only a few teams that need his services and that hurts his value. That's the teams thinking "championship now". It helps to have a lock down defender and the only person in his class is Ron Artest IMO and at least your guy won't kill anyone.


----------



## kflint5 (Aug 15, 2005)

guys that I think can defend as well, or close to as well as bowen are:
Shane Battier
Tayshaun Prince
Ron Artest
Andres Nocioni (maybe..)
Maybe Mickeal Pietrus in two years


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Obi-Wan Nowitzki said:


> I think he's the #4 in value on your team, but the second most important. The reason I say that he's #4 in value is that teams would offer more for Duncan, Manu, and Parker.
> 
> In my eyes, he's the second most important player on your team. Without him, the Suns would have actually had a shot againt you. There are really only a few teams that need his services and that hurts his value. That's the teams thinking "championship now". It helps to have a lock down defender and the only person in his class is Ron Artest IMO and at least your guy won't kill anyone.



I don't think he's more "important" or valuable than Manu Ginobili. Ginobili is exactly the type of player the Spurs need with his big play making, experience, athleticism, scoring ability, etc. Ginobili is the difference between the Spurs being a good offensive team and just a mediocre offensive team. I don't think losing Bowen would take the Spurs from a great defensive team to a mediocre defensive team. I've said it before, Bowen's defense is invaluable almost, but Ginobili brings a lot more to the table than Bowen, so I wouldn't rank Bowen above Ginobili in either "importance" or value. 


As for Parker and Bowen, that's tough. With the playoffs fresh on our minds, it's easy to say Bowen is right behind Duncan and Ginobili. However, Parker was playing great ball during the regular season, and when Parker is on top of his game, he might be more valuable than Ginobili too just due to the fact that teams can stop his speed and quickness. I still think Duncan/Ginobili/Parker is the top 3, then Bowen is unquestionably above anyone else on the team. I don't think Bowen's defensive impact is underrated, I think that playing in the Spurs' defensive system boosts his value a little bit, so I can't put Bowen as any more valuable than Parker, and especially Ginobili.


This is a good discussion though.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> right now this is how they rank
> duncan
> manu
> parker
> ...


Thank again Mr. Spokesmen.


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

Ha, how cool would be to get Nocioni, and watch his energy blossom into great defensive play under Pop's system?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

For the money that Bowen comands, he is not an easy player to replace.. In my opinion defensive talents like him that aren't underratted normally command 6-7 sometimes more. He is going at a cool 3-4 million... That's one hell of a bargin if you ask me.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Long John Silver said:


> Ha, how cool would be to get Nocioni, and watch his energy blossom into great defensive play under Pop's system?


Better yet, let's just buy the entire Argentina team! :biggrin:


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Better yet, let's just buy the entire Argentina team! :biggrin:


Not that bad of an idea...
They could be an excellent bench :biggrin:


----------



## kflint5 (Aug 15, 2005)

Nocioni would fit in perfectly with the spurs.


----------

